# Server Losing Static IP Address



## gjohnson71 (Jul 30, 2009)

Server OS: Windows 2003 Standard SP2
Firewall: Sonicwall TZ 170
ISP: AT&T, Netopia 

When the MS updates came down last night one of them needed a reboot of the server. When the server rebooted, the static IP address (10.1.10.2) was somehow in use by some other device. Therefore since it couldn’t assigned its own IP address (static) the DNS service would not start. Since DNS would not start, clients on the network relying on that couldn’t get out to the web. Since it didn’t have an IP address, the server itself could not gain access to the network (internal and external).

What it seems to be is that the Sonic Wall is taking that IP address. How, you ask? Don’t know. When I assign 10.1.10.2 to the server, unplug the Sonic Wall and reboot the server, there are no IP conflicts. I plug Sonic Wall back in and wala! Back on the Internet, everything is fine. However, when I reboot the server with Sonic Wall online, it loses its IP address and complains that 10.1.10.2 is already assigned. 

Temporary solution is that I have set Automatic Updates to be downloaded and not installed automatically, giving us the opportunity to reboot if need be using the process above. They have also asked for a quote for a different VPN firewall be put in place. This is also because we are still unable to get Nader up-and-running on the SonicWall VPN whereas other clients are not having any trouble. 

DHCP is off on the sonic wall and is on the Windows Server. Both have ranges, but neither include 10.1.10.2 within their range.

What more information can I provide to get this resolved?


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you looked at the Sonic Wall to see what it's IP address is set to? With the server interface disabled, what happens when you ping or browse that IP address?


----------



## gjohnson71 (Jul 30, 2009)

The LAN IP address is set to 10.1.10.1. 

When the server interface is disabled, I cannot do anything. However, when I go to a client machine, and ping 10.1.10.2, I get request timed out.

Thanks for the reply, Suncoast.
-Greg


----------



## mysterious_loli (Jul 31, 2009)

maybe what i found can be helpful: http://www.ebizid.com/support/ssl-installation/installation-sonicwall-offloader.php
and also another interesting explanation about configuring the firewall settings: http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/networking/?p=458

i hope these things can help you, anyway, did you try to scan your computer? maybe you got your computer infected and maybe that's why your IP doesn't stay static. i hope you resolve it


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

Are you using the Sonic for any DHCP? If so, make sure the server IP is excluded. 

If that's not the problem, I would load Wireshark or your network packet analyzer of choice on the server. (I know 2003 already has one, but it's a little too basic for me.) While capturing data, turn on the sonic. You should be able to capture the MAC address of the conflicting IP address.


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

gjohnson71 said:


> The LAN IP address is set to 10.1.10.1.
> 
> When the server interface is disabled, I cannot do anything. However, when I go to a client machine, and ping 10.1.10.2, I get request timed out.
> 
> ...


Did you 1) Disable server interface 2) Reboot Sonic 3) Ping 10.1.10.2 from a 3rd workstation?


----------

